# Graphtec Plotter Settings for Rhinestone Templates?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

I've forgotten what setting we used for cutting rhinestone templates out of that thick vinyl - often referred to as 'sandblast vinyl'.










Can anyone remember?

Cheers

John


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

force = 25, speed = 5, quality = 1 and passes = 2


----------

